# wieviel bar bei bees dämpfer?



## dastin7 (28. April 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe nach einem halben Jahr endlich mein Faunus LSD Rahmen aufgebaut. Leider finde ich nirgends Angaben darüber, wieviel bar der Bees Dämpfer benötigt. Eine Anfrage bei bees blieb erfolglos. Mit wieviel bar fahrt ihr den Dämpfer?
PS: ich wiege mit Gepack usw. ca. 70kg

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## Nikos (28. April 2005)

hallo,

vielleicht hilft folgender Link:

Beschreibung Bees-Dämpfer 

Nikos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dastin7 (29. April 2005)

Danke


----------



## dastin7 (30. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Noch eine Frage. Wollte gestern den Dämpfer endlich abstimmen, aber ich bekomme keine Luft in den Dämpfer. Gibt es einen speziellen Adapter oder ähnliches? Das Ventil öffnet nicht und dadurch bekomme ich keine Luft rein.  
Gruß Kathrin


----------

